# New GTO PICs



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

Well I picked up my GTO yesterday and some of you guys asked for some pics so here they are. Hope you like it.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Very nice. Black is a kick as* color... I bet you are one happy camper...:cheers


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

yea lol being 18 years old and having a GTO is a nice thing


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

mr.gto said:


> yea lol being 18 years old and having a GTO is a nice thing


I know what you mean, I'm also 18, and it is a great feeling! Congrats and stay safe brother, it looks great!


----------



## 400goatpower (Mar 30, 2008)

haha, I guess I'm the third 18 year old then. Congrats on the goat!


----------



## lance_scott1 (Jun 14, 2008)

i just got rid of my srt-4 and got my new goat about 2 days ago.
im the 4th 18 years old. 
hahaha. young crowd.
anyone else?


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

I was 17 when I got my gto. Ive had it just over a year and I am 19 now. (Got it April of 2007, my birthday is June 27th).


----------



## Vbp6us (May 6, 2008)

How is insurance for you guys?


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

my insurance went down I pay 167 a month for the GTO. Thats with a pretty good full coverage service.


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

I feel old.


(24)

:cool


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Be safe and enjoy.


----------



## rcu316 (Jan 28, 2007)

mr.gto said:


> my insurance went down I pay 167 a month for the GTO. Thats with a pretty good full coverage service.



I hear ya, I pay $307 every 6 months for full coverage, does that give you a clue to how old I am?


----------



## dirty1279 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah I feel old too. Hey that black GTO looks sweet!!


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

19 going on 20 and have one gto and hopefully another they are very nice vehicles:cheers


----------



## Ridyn (Oct 19, 2008)

Great choice on the GTO! I bought mine when i was 19, and i still am 19. I had my Solstice GXP when I was 18 though...

Tell you what, the GTO is better!

Same one you got too.


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

Damn! I'll be 24 at the end of December and just got mine. I guess i did have a C5 vette when i was 19 though  (worked my ass off for that one). Sold my SRT-4 and bought the goat and i have absolutely no regrets! And just in case anyone wanted to know, my insurance is $670 per 6 months for full coverage with all the add ons and a low deductible. Hoping it will drop a bit when i turn 25!


----------



## MacPro (Oct 11, 2008)

im 18 as well your gto looks nice man!!


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Sigh, these are as old as my grand kids. . . . old can be deadly, it can also be fun, 2005 GTO, M6, H-pipe, Lingenfelter CAI, yahoo!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Much older-52

but we are all young driving this car. Congratsarty:


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice pics and congrats from an old timer. 51 and still getting the goat sideways!


----------



## TORNATIC!! (Aug 18, 2005)

Lapres_3 said:


> I feel old.
> 
> 
> (24)
> ...


Man please I got ya beat (25):lol:


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

TORNATIC!! said:


> Man please I got ya beat (25):lol:


Now i feel old (26) :lol:


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

20 here! 

GTO's FTW!!!


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Ha, Ha, Ha, I was born in 1947, do the math. Really Old, listen often to Paul Simon, "Old."


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

Idk, I think I hold the record on this forum.

*I* Meaning me, not mom or dad, bought my GTO brand new when i was 15 1/2. Had it for almost 3 years now, comming up on 19.

Its almost nice being older now, people do give me as much crap for havin it.


Stored now, riding the GTP for winter.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Ha, Ha, Ha, I was born in 1947, do the math. Really Old, listen often to Paul Simon, "Old."


Damn grandpa! At that age does your urine come out as a powder instead of a liquid?  You got 19 years on me. Even at 42 I've been called an old man quite often. Mostly by my friends daughter who's 26.


----------



## thegoat627 (Nov 21, 2008)

I my opinion age is by choice. Due to a medical situation I got my license 7 yrs ago. So I believe I'm only 23.

And grrreat choice in car and color, I am looking at k5 black gto also.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

If I got my 06 LS2 Goat at 20...Can I subtract two years and I say I got an 04 at 18???

That would make us even  


lol


----------



## dogfsh722 (Oct 27, 2008)

im 19 yehaw!


----------



## OM NOM NOM (Nov 17, 2008)

got my '06 at 22


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone get an LS2 before 20????


----------



## Striker222 (May 9, 2006)

Ok now I have to broaden the question for the young guys. Being a teenager still in high school, how did you save up the money to get a $25-$30k GTO?

Reason I ask is, when I was in HS at age 17, I was dying to buy a 2002 Trans Am. I was working and everything, but it wasn't practical for the money I was making as a stock clerk. When I turned 22, I was working full time as a mechanical engineer and I started playing the stock market, making a nice salary on the side. 6 months later in April 06, I bought my goat!


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

I will be honest, I paid for half my GTO and parents paid for rest! but I pay for insurance and maintenance and stuff like that. total price $16,000


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Striker222 said:


> Ok now I have to broaden the question for the young guys. Being a teenager still in high school, how did you save up the money to get a $25-$30k GTO?
> 
> Reason I ask is, when I was in HS at age 17, I was dying to buy a 2002 Trans Am. I was working and everything, but it wasn't practical for the money I was making as a stock clerk. When I turned 22, I was working full time as a mechanical engineer and I started playing the stock market, making a nice salary on the side. 6 months later in April 06, I bought my goat!


Done with H.S at 17, got started at Chrysler / Jeep as a salesman at 18, with my parents helping me with the down payment. Rest is up to me.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

I have been working full time for my parents since I was 13-14. Every dollar I made, I banked it. Once I'd hit $3,000 I would buy a $1500 cd & $1500 in stock. After the auto show, I made some calls. My grandfater was the head claymodeler at the GM tech center in Warren. A exteremly well know man, called a dealership in ohio who knew him and I was able to get a 05 brand new for 25,500 out the door.


----------



## jsmith564 (Sep 12, 2008)

22 when i got the 04 goat in sep of 08. now 23. had 711 miles on i when i got it.. now has about 2450miles.. my dollar and dime got me evey car I've ever owned. My first car at 16 was an 87 s10 4x4 blazer from the auction for 750 bucks ran every single day perfect untill it was t-boned.. even then it was still puring.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

jsmith564 said:


> 22 when i got the 04 goat in sep of 08. now 23. had 711 miles on i when i got it.. now has about 2450miles.. my dollar and dime got me evey car I've ever owned. My first car at 16 was an 87 s10 4x4 blazer from the auction for 750 bucks ran every single day perfect untill it was t-boned.. even then it was still puring.


WOW. An 04 with 2450 miles. I remember when i was there about 3 years ago.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

REDGTO89 said:


> I will be honest, I paid for half my GTO and parents paid for rest! but I pay for insurance and maintenance and stuff like that. total price $16,000


You cheater! 

I am a REALLY good talker and talked the salesman down to 16,399 for my 06 Goat. True it had 48K miles but it was flawless and stock! Previous owner DEF babied it and the miles were all highway. I made a 7K down payment with $3,500 coming from the sale of my Volvo 850R and the rest coming from my income. I work as a server at Texas Roadhouse. We stay busy and I make pretty good money. Financed 11K at 7% interest with payments of an easy-peezy $220.97 per month :cool

I am really pleased that I probably got THE best deal in the country for my 06 Goat. 16.3K?!? WHOOOOOO


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

I have been working sense 13 but the wages suck here in Minnesota! My buddy just moved up to canada and his minimum wages are like 10-14 dollars and hour! just crazy


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

REDGTO89 said:


> I have been working sense 13 but the wages suck here in Minnesota! My buddy just moved up to canada and his minimum wages are like 10-14 dollars and hour! just crazy


I was just messin with ya bud :cheers

Geez...anything is better than $2.13 an hour. Yea, I'm not kidding.:cool


----------



## Ridyn (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm 19 with a 5.7 GTO, and buying another GTO in January or February which will be the 6.0

Can't get enough of the goat


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

:agree

i hope to get another one myself some day if there are any left!


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Old F Rt Here!*

Well, I suppose this qualifies me as the ole f-rt around here. At 65, I do feel really old now, suppose its time to get the Corvette back in the hangar, not so many youngsters around driving those....Insurance surely out of the question there for anyone under fifty. My full coverage cost me something like 500 bucks annually.
kicks06
Dallas, Ga.


----------



## Danbuc (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm 23 and just picked up my '06 last week. Insurance over here in the NY/NJ area is way high, but I got it down to 197 a month which ain't half bad for someone my age around here. I think I got a decent deal on the car, super clean '06 with 16k miles. Last owner definitely babied the car, still has around 8/32 left on the rear tires. Looks to be mostly highway miles. Dealer wanted 25k and I talked them down to $20,805. Put 4k down, financing the rest around 7%....payment aren't too bad. It's not the most practical car to have as a daily driver up here in the northeast, but if I survived driving my old '66 Mustang everyday for 4 years (my first car) I think I'll be just fine..haha.

Glad to see I'm not the only young guy toolin' around in one of these fine specimens of automotive engineering.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Ridyn said:


> I'm 19 with a 5.7 GTO, and buying another GTO in January or February which will be the 6.0
> 
> Can't get enough of the goat


Good luck...

Don't buy an auto


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Damn grandpa! At that age does your urine come out as a powder instead of a liquid?  You got 19 years on me. Even at 42 I've been called an old man quite often. Mostly by my friends daughter who's 26.


Ha, Ha, old is a state of mind. I piss like a race horse when I get "some" otherwise the prostate begins to swell. "Old age isn't for sissies" quote P.T. Barnum.
Great cars begins with great drivers. Sigh, it snowed last night, time for the blizzaks.


----------



## SGTCONRAD304 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah I Feel Old 38..


----------

